# VMware installation error



## tricon7 (Jun 13, 2004)

I downloaded the VMware software to my C: drive, and when I clicked the file to open it, it opened to about 90% at which point I got the following error: _Setup cannot continue. The Microsoft Runtime DLL installer failed to complete installation._

I have Windows 7 and plenty of HD space. I've never had this installation problem before. It seems that Windows 7 has been a lot of trouble since I've bought this laptop; I've encountered numerous problems with software using it, though I don't know if this problem is related to it.

Any suggestions? I've googled til I'm blue in the face with no solutions.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Give VirtualBox a try, it is just as good and it is free.


----------



## laker_fan (Oct 28, 2010)

you also might check to see in your bios if virtulization is enabled


----------



## tricon7 (Jun 13, 2004)

laker_fan said:


> you also might check to see in your bios if virtulization is enabled


How is that done exactly?

I also downloaded Virtualbox, but I got a totally different error which kept me from being able to install it. This error: 
_Not enough storage is available to process this command._

Thus, I'm giving VMware a try. If I can actually get it to work.

So far I can read books and watch videos toward my MCSA certification, but I'm unable to lab anything. Nothing to lab with. Kinda frustrating.


----------



## buff3r0vrfl0w (Feb 7, 2011)

having support for virtualization in your bios shouldn't affect the install process .. are you trying to install vmware player? Are you dling the package from vmware's website?


----------



## tricon7 (Jun 13, 2004)

buff3r0vrfl0w said:


> having support for virtualization in your bios shouldn't affect the install process .. are you trying to install vmware player? Are you dling the package from vmware's website?


This is what I downloaded. 
http://downloads.vmware.com/d/info/datacenter_downloads/vmware_server/2_0

As far as any DLL, I never downloaded anything separately - only the VMware Server download. Was I supposed to download multiple items? If so, I wish it had instructed me to do so.


----------



## buff3r0vrfl0w (Feb 7, 2011)

Do you plan on installing a couple windows xp boxes? If so just use VMware Player, no need for the VMware server package unless you plan on running server OS's


----------



## redoak (Jun 24, 2004)

I installed VMwPlayer on a Ws 7, 64 bit laptop without difficulty. As mentioned, it is free.
http://downloads.vmware.com/d/info/desktop_downloads/vmware_player/3_0

{redoak}


----------



## tricon7 (Jun 13, 2004)

I needed the Windows Server 2003 OS on whatever virtual program in order to study for the Microsoft MCSA certification so I could lab some things. VMware and Virtualbox are free, but not the OS, which is where I'm stuck. Even if I had the money for getting the Server 2003 OS, I can't get VMware to open and run.


----------



## buff3r0vrfl0w (Feb 7, 2011)

You should still be able to run a server OS in VMware Player .. but since your having this issue .. idk what to tell you.. I run an ESXi box for labbing but I do have the latest virtualbox, VMware Player , and VMware Server running on my Windows 7 64 DT.. they installed fine..


----------



## laker_fan (Oct 28, 2010)

check your bios to be sure virtulization is enabled ran in to that same problem in sbs 2008 class at least other classmates did


----------



## tricon7 (Jun 13, 2004)

laker_fan said:


> check your bios to be sure virtulization is enabled ran in to that same problem in sbs 2008 class at least other classmates did


I checked and it's enabled. Microsoft wanted to download and install Windows Virtual PC - which I assume won't help me get VMware up and running.


----------



## DVOM (Jun 21, 2002)

Did you check the VMware download? You may have a corrupted file. All of VMware's downloads give the MD5SUM and the SHA1SUM to check file integrity.

I use Hashcalc to check:

http://www.slavasoft.com/hashcalc/index.htm

Edit: I did a google for "Microsoft Runtime DLL installer failed to complete installation" and got some hits related to VMware installation. A couple of people had some luck running the vmware exe directly from the %temp% folder.


----------



## laker_fan (Oct 28, 2010)

i pretty sure if you download both microsoft virtual pc and vmware player that the vmware player takes over. but as you mentioned earlier you tried to download vmware software wich software exactly. and are you clicking on run or save.


----------



## sbdb (Mar 3, 2011)

tricon7 said:


> I've never had this installation problem before. It seems that Windows 7 has been a lot of trouble since I've bought this laptop; I've encountered numerous problems with software using it, though I don't know if this problem is related to it.


I would focus on WHY you're having so many issues with Windows 7 and leave the Vmware problem for later. These are not the days of Windows ME anymore, you should NOT have that many issues with Windows 7 or even Vista for that matter. You need to for the root of the problem and I would like to advice to have a good look at your hardware AND drivers. Have you done any memory test lately? I would start with that, plus running driver verifier. It would takr me too much time to explain how to use that last tool, so I would like to suggest to Google for "how to use driver verifier".

Of course, you can ignore what I say and hope to find a direct solution for your Vmware issue, but I'm afraid that this isn't going to be the last issue.


----------

